# Was auf SSD installieren???



## Maexwell (23. April 2010)

Hallo lieber Community,
da ich mir bald eine ssd zulegen möchte, frage ich mich was dort am wichtigesten installiert werden soll, neben Betriebssystem. Grafiktreiber, Sicherheitsprogramm etc.etc????

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen


----------



## Own3r (23. April 2010)

Alle Programme, die du häufig benutzt. Spiele profitieren von einer schnellen Platte, aber auch andere Programme wie z.B. Photoshop usw..


----------



## kero81 (23. April 2010)

Also wenn du alle deine Spiele auf einer SSD installieren willst brauchst du nen grossen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Maexwell (24. April 2010)

lohnt es sich ein sicherheitsprogramm auf einer ssd zu installieren? dass würde doch der systemperformence gut tun


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

Also bei meinem Kaspersky würds sich auf jeden Fall lohnen -.-
Ich denke die bremsen ja schon ziemlich. Aber meist nur bei Suchen und udaten. Und da bremst dann wieder das Inet. Also ich denke im Endefekt kommt +-0 raus.


----------



## robbe (25. April 2010)

Sicherheitsprogramme haben auch eine ziemlich negative Auswirung auf die Startzeit von Windows, von daher lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall. 
Du solltest sämtliche Programme die mit Windows starten und die Programme die du häufig benutzt, auf die SSD installieren.
Bei spielen lohnt sichs kaum. Hast höchstens bessere Ladezeiten, dafür nehmen die aber sehr viel Platz weg.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Ich stimme meinen Vorrednern zu: das OS und die häufig benutzten Programme - einschließlich Sicherheitssoftware (die läuft ja nun doch 'etwas' häufiger - nämlich immer) und evtl. kleinere , oft benutzte Daten - bsp. die täglich genutzten Kalenderdaten oder Tabellen - sollten auf die Ssd.
Ich habe sogar noch 25GB Musik drauf, da die meist im Hintergrund läuft - das sollte man nicht unbedingt machen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------

